# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  شمعدان .... لكي سيدتي

## محمد العزام

*الشمعدان* هو حامل الشموع يصنع من مواد مختلفة وبأشكال عديدة بعض هذه الشمعدانات ثمين للغاية من حيث المادة المصنوع منها أو لندارته وتاريخ صنعه وقدمه.حيث قد يصنع من الحجر المحفور أو من النحاس أو الفضة وقد يكون محفورا أو منقوشا أو من الخشب المطعم, وقد يكون مخصصا لحمل شمعة واحدة أو لعدة شموع.بعض الشمعدانات لها مدلول ورمز خاص لطائفة بعينها كما هو الذي يستخدم في الطقوس اليهودية.

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الشموع بشكل عام لها رونق و ميزة خاصة في الديكور وفي النفس فهي ذات طابع مميز 
أنا شخصياً من عشاق الشموع يكتمل جمال الشموع ورونقها بالشمعدان و طريقة عرضه وتناسقه مع الشمعة و نوعها وشكلها و تكاملها مع باقي الديكور والزوايا و الأماكن التي توضع فيها 
ولكن يعتبر الشمعدان الجزء الرئيسي الثابت في ديكور الشموع 
موضوع جميل وشيق جداً 
أشكرك على الطرح 

هاد كتير حلو 

*

----------


## sajoo

جميلات جدا

----------


## بسمه

كتــــــــــير بحب الشموووع 
بيعطو جو راااااااائع 
حلــــــوين كتير 
مشكور محمد

----------


## (dodo)

حلوات كثير

----------


## &روان&

كتيييييييييير  حلويييييييييييين

----------


## shams spring

*الشموع ... الها طقوس خاصة 
وبدخلنا باجواء مختلفة ... بالنسبة الي اوقات كنت انبسط لما تنقطع الكهربا مشان نضوي الشموع 
والشمعدان بضيف جمالية اكتر على الشموع وتصبح اكتر تنظيم وبتدخلها في ديكور المنزل 

كتير حبيت هاد



مشكوووور محمد طرح كتير حلو ... حبيت افكارك بالمواضيع* *الشينية** .... والله انك قدها ^_**

----------

